

How alcohol causes liver damage - BillyFoster

Alcohol can ruin liver cells and result in liver harm that triggers fatty liver health, irritation, alcoholic hepatitis or cirrhosis. Drinking even a small amount of alcohol could make it worse if you already have liver health disease.
======
BillyFoster
[http://mcohol.com/how-to-protect-your-liver-if-you-drink-
alc...](http://mcohol.com/how-to-protect-your-liver-if-you-drink-alcohol/)

